# [risolto]Aiuto novizio!! problema speed freq

## scarzo

Salve,

ho istallato da qualche giorno la gentoo sul mio portatile fujitsu-siemens amilo d7830 (pentium 4 3.06 Ghz HT) (mi sono fatto aiutare da un mio amico!!) mi ha dettto di installare speedfreq e io ho fatto così (da root ovviamente):

# emerge speedfreq

#speedfreqd

ma mi da il seguente errore:

speedfreqd: cannot find cpufreq under /sys

Need sysfs mounted on /sys, and kernel configured with cpufreq driver

cosa posso fare??

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!!!Last edited by scarzo on Fri May 20, 2005 6:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

Controlla di avere questa voce abilitata nel tuo .config.

```
# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

----------

## scarzo

scusami ma nn sono tanto pratico come faccio ad accedere al .config. dove si trova?? (posso editarlo con nano penso o con vim ma nn so dove si trova) grazie mille proverò!!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> scusami ma nn sono tanto pratico come faccio ad accedere al .config. dove si trova?? (posso editarlo con nano penso o con vim ma nn so dove si trova) grazie mille proverò!!scusami ma nn sono tanto pratico come faccio ad accedere al .config. dove si trova?? (posso editarlo con nano penso o con vim ma nn so dove si trova) grazie mille proverò!!

 

Il .config e' il file che menuconfig genera quando editi le preferenze del kernel in fase di isntallazione (almeno che tu non abbia usato genkernel).

Cmq si trova in /usr/src/linux

apri il .config con nano magari e cerca la voce. Puoi cambiarla direttamente da li.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   scusami ma nn sono tanto pratico come faccio ad accedere al .config. dove si trova?? (posso editarlo con nano penso o con vim ma nn so dove si trova) grazie mille proverò!!scusami ma nn sono tanto pratico come faccio ad accedere al .config. dove si trova?? (posso editarlo con nano penso o con vim ma nn so dove si trova) grazie mille proverò!! 
> 
> Il .config e' il file che menuconfig genera quando editi le preferenze del kernel in fase di isntallazione (almeno che tu non abbia usato genkernel).
> 
> Cmq si trova in /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

una volta editato poi ricompila il kernel senza fare un clean miraccomando...   :Wink: 

----------

## scarzo

ho fatto tutto ciò che mi avete detto ma continua a nn funzionare!! aiuto!!!!!

----------

## lavish

 *scarzo wrote:*   

> ho fatto tutto ciò che mi avete detto ma continua a nn funzionare!! aiuto!!!!!

 

Ci posti esattamente quello che hai fatto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]poi cambiare il titolo con qualcosa che spieghi meglio il problema? grazie[/MOD]

----------

## scarzo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Controlla di avere questa voce abilitata nel tuo .config.
> 
> ```
> # Pseudo filesystems
> 
> ...

 

ho controllato ed ho questa voce già abilitata ma speedfreq nn va mi da sempre lo stesso errore!!

speedfreqd: cannot find cpufreq under /sys

Need sysfs mounted on /sys, and kernel configured with cpufreq driver

----------

## silian87

fai cosi':

```

mkdir /sys
```

e poi nel tuo fstab metti:

```
none sys sysfs default 0 0
```

----------

## scarzo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> fai cosi':
> 
> ```
> 
> mkdir /sys
> ...

 

mi da subito l'errore quando faccio mkdir /sys perchè già esiste la direttory sys.

come faccio ad andare nel fstab?? (nel senso dove si trova??)

----------

## silian87

ok per l'mkdir.

l'fstab l'ahi visto se hai installato gentoo... cmq da root:

```
nano -w /etc/fstab
```

aggiungi la riga alla fine

----------

## scarzo

ho appena fatto quello che mi hai detto adesso???

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ho appena fatto quello che mi hai detto adesso???

 

ora devi riavviare...  :Smile: 

----------

## scarzo

niente da fare sempre lo stesso errore mi da!!!!!

root@ALEX ale # speedfreqd

speedfreqd: cannot find cpufreq under /sys

        Need sysfs mounted on /sys, and kernel configured with cpufreq driver

boHHH

Aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Nel kernel sotto la voce "CPU..." controlla di aver messo "cpu scaling support"... se no non funge niente.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Per darti un aiuto migliore, posta il file fstab e le configurazioni per il powermanagement e il filesystem nel kernel sul forum  :Wink: 

----------

## scarzo

ok

per quanto riguarda il kernel la mia situazione è la seguente (ho un pentium 4 HT):

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                               │ │

  │ │                        [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                          │ │

  │ │                        <M>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                              │ │

  │ │                        [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                    │ │

  │ │                              Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                                        │ │

  │ │                        <*>   'performance' governor                                                            │ │

  │ │                        <*>   'powersave' governor                                                              │ │

  │ │                        ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                              │ │

  │ │                        <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                │ │

  │ │                        <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                       │ │

  │ │                        ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                         │ │

  │ │                        <M> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                      │ │

  │ │                        < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                      │ │

  │ │                        < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                   │ │

  │ │                        < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                      │ │

  │ │                        < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                      │ │

  │ │                        < > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                            │ │

  │ │                        < > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                │ │

  │ │                        < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                             │ │

  │ │                        <*> Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                    │ │

  │ │                        < > nVidia nForce2 FSB changing                                                         │ │

  │ │                        < > Transmeta LongRun                                                                   │ │

  │ │                        < > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul                                                              │ │

  │ │                        --- shared options                                                                      │ │

  │ │                        [ ] /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                          │ │

  │ │                                                                                       

```

per quanto riguarda fstab eccolo:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda6               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/hda8               /mnt/dati       vfat            user,rw,umask=000 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    sys              sysfs          default                 0 0

```

nn so che altro farvi vedere ditemi voi dove si trova grazie!!!

----------

## eaglematt

Guarda con queste imopstazioni prova ada ndare a vedere se c'è la dir

```
 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
```

se c'è prova un

```
 echo ondemand > scaling_governor
```

 e vedrai che lo speedstep funziona alla grandissimja e senza demoni a livello kernel

Ho provato proprio ora e va alla grande

Matt

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> Guarda con queste imopstazioni prova ada ndare a vedere se c'è la dir
> 
> ```
>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
> ```
> ...

 

purtroppo nn c'è la directory!!! che faccio????!??? c'è solo cpu0 e cpu1 e dentro sono vuote!!!!

----------

## eaglematt

 *Quote:*   

> purtroppo nn c'è la directory!!! che faccio????!??? c'è solo cpu0 e cpu1 e dentro sono vuote!!!!

 

ma che sistema hai con 2 processori??????? :Shocked: 

hai controllato sul general setup del kernel se c'è l'architettura corretta?

Ciao Ciao Matt8O

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   purtroppo nn c'è la directory!!! che faccio????!??? c'è solo cpu0 e cpu1 e dentro sono vuote!!!! 
> 
> ma che sistema hai con 2 processori???????
> 
> Ciao Ciao Matt8O

 

ho un pentium 4 HT e quindi credo che mi debba vedere due processori!!! Infatti nel kernel ho la seguente cosa :

```

      Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->                                                │ │

  │ │                      Processor family (Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/Xeon)  --->                     │ │

  │ │                  [ ] Generic x86 support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                  [ ] HPET Timer Support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                  [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                        │ │

  │ │                  (2)   Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)                                                          │ │

  │ │                  [*]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                                  │ │

  │ │                  [*] Preemptible Kernel                                                                        │ │

  │ │                  [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock                                                             │ │

  │ │                  [ ] Machine Check Exception                                                                   │ │

  │ │                  < > Toshiba Laptop support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                  < > Dell laptop support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                  < > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support                                     │ │

  │ │                  < > /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                          │ │

  │ │                  < > /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                │ │

  │ │                      Firmware Drivers  --->                                                                    │ │

  │ │                      High Memory Support (off)  --->                                                           │ │

  │ │                  [ ] Math emulation                                                                            │ │

  │ │                  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                 │ │

  │ │                  [ ] Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      │ │

  │ │                  [*] Enable kernel irq balancing                                                               │ │

  │ │                  [ ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)   

```

----------

## eaglematt

mah io non userei per ora il sistema smp in quanto, smentitemi se sbagli, l'hyperthreading non significa dual core prova a disabilitarlo visto che l'hyperthreading è già attivo

Ciao Matt

----------

## silian87

Scusa se te lo chiedo... ma sei sicuro che supporti lo scaling della frequenza?

----------

## eaglematt

Da quello che so tutti i p4 supportano lo scaling in freq almeno sul dell dell'ufficio funziona alla grande e non è dotato di processori particolari

MAtt

----------

## scarzo

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa se te lo chiedo... ma sei sicuro che supporti lo scaling della frequenza?
> 
> 

 

nn lo so come faccio a saperlo????

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> nn lo so come faccio a saperlo????

 

Boh... controlla sul sito della intel... chiedi in giro a chi usa x86...

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> mah io non userei per ora il sistema smp in quanto, smentitemi se sbagli, l'hyperthreading non significa dual core prova a disabilitarlo visto che l'hyperthreading è già attivo
> 
> Ciao Matt

 

se io disattivo

```
[ *] Symmetric multi-processing support
```

automaticamente sparisce pure:

```

SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

```

quindi nn so che fare aiuto!!!

----------

## eaglematt

usa anche cpuinfo 

il mio la supporta ed è del tipo  *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> ...

 

MAtt

----------

## eaglematt

mah prova a togliere il supporto smp abilitare il local apic support (guarda sull'help) e vedi un po' cse ti crea la device cpufreqd

MAtt

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> usa anche cpuinfo 
> 
> il mio la supporta ed è del tipo  *Quote:*   processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

come faccio a far vedere questo???

----------

## silian87

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## scarzo

eccovi il mio cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> mah prova a togliere il supporto smp abilitare il local apic support (guarda sull'help) e vedi un po' cse ti crea la device cpufreqd
> 
> MAtt

 

dove si trova local apic support???

nn riesco a trovarlo. grazie!!

----------

## eaglematt

in processor type and feature  *Quote:*   

> ]
> 
>  HPET Timer Support                                                                                             │ │
> 
>   │ │                                          [*]   Provide RTC interrupt                                                                                        │ │
> ...

 matt

----------

## scarzo

ok, ora sto ricompilando, poi raivvio e vi faccio sapere come è andata!!!!

----------

## scarzo

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> mah prova a togliere il supporto smp abilitare il local apic support (guarda sull'help) e vedi un po' cse ti crea la device cpufreqd
> 
> MAtt

 

ho ricompilato così e il pc nn parte più!!!

ho dovuto rimettere i settings precedenti!!!!

----------

## eaglematt

Dunque speravo fosse un pb risolto ma su alcuni pci l'apic non va io di default lo disabilito ma uso amd quindi un processore diverso sui dell sembra andare, mi spiace   :Sad: 

in ogni caso se lo disabiliti cosa succede?? dovrebbe partire comunque

Quando era successo a me ho fatto un kernel minimale senza moduli con solo i supporti per le periferiche necessarie (tastiera.....) e poi un po' alla vota ho aggiunto tutto partendo dalle cose che mi interessavano di + (all'epoca l'usb) così hai meno parametri su cui operare

ps che kernel usi, io uso l'ultimo di gentoo stabile 2.6.11 r8

Matt

----------

## scarzo

come faccio a sapere la versione del kernel??

Ricordo cmq che un'altra volta avevo installato gentoo e acpi funzionava!!!

bo?!?!?

----------

## sourcez

Versione del kernel:

```
uname -r
```

----------

## scarzo

la versione del mio kernel è:

2.6.11-gentoo-r3

----------

## scarzo

quindi nn c'è soluzione?? se mi confermate abbandono!!!!!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> quindi nn c'è soluzione?? se mi confermate abbandono!!!!!

 

ma stai sciolto  :Laughing:  ! 

Una soluzione si trova sempre, hai idea di quanti mesi ho perso io sul mio powerbook per avere qualcosa di decente???

E poi qualsiasi distro tu metta il kernel e' sempre lo stesso: Linux.... quindi avrai li stessi problemi, con la sola differenza che qua hai una comunita' pronta ed aperta ed un sistema che si lascia configurare senza ribellarsi... non tutte le altre distro ti danno questo.

----------

## Dece

Io con cpu frequency scaling e SMP entrambi attivati non ho avuto problemi a far andare cpufreq su due pc con pentium4 HT, semplicemente appare un file in più in cpuX/cpufreq (affected_cpu o qualcosa del genere, e non so se influenza il p4 non essendo un vero biprocessore): a parte il governor di default (userspace) le altre opzioni mi sembrano uguali... quindi faccio una domanda stupida: sei sicuro di aver fatto tutti i passi corretti per aggiornare il kernel?

Ciao!  :Smile: 

----------

## scarzo

io per aggiornare il kernel  salvo la configurazione e poi lancio:

```

make && make modules_install install

```

----------

## Dece

Poi in grub/lilo fai caricare il kernel puntato dal link simbolico /boot/vmlinuz giusto? 

Hai fatto la partizione di boot oppure no?

----------

## scarzo

nn faccio niente di tutto questo penso che lo fa automaticamente perchè alla fine mi scrive qualcosa su grub!!! e cmq cambia perchè quando riavvio mi accorgo dei cambiamenti!!!

----------

## Dece

No, make install non scrive niente in grub.conf, semplicemente aggiorna dei link simbolici in /boot: poi grub va a bootare il kernel "/boot/vmlinuz" (ad esempio) che in realtà è un link all'ultimo kernel che hai compilato  :Smile: 

La partizione di boot è montata quando dai make install? E poi che errore ti dava la prima volta che hai ricompilato il kernel e hai detto che non ti partiva?

----------

## scarzo

la partizione di boot nn è montata quando faccio make e gli errori che mi dava prima erano errori sul core nel senso che nn partiva neache il server grafico diceva che n poteva far partire certi moduli e....altra roba

----------

## eaglematt

Ciao dopo un bel finesettimana ci risentiamo

quando fai make install devi avere la boot montata, se no ti installa il kernel in una directory che non viene mappata al boot

quindi *Quote:*   

>  mount /boot
> 
> make all
> 
> make install make modules_install ed infine nano /boot /grub/grub.conf

 

Ciao ciao matt

----------

